# Teacher - job offer GEMS



## NQTexplorer (May 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Sorry if there is already an active thread regarding this topic but I'm very new to forums - this is my first ever post!

I had an interview today with GEMS in London and have been offered a teaching post to start in September (move in August). As far as the package goes I'm pretty happy with it considering I'm completing my NQT year this year, it's quite attractive. I'm 23 and will be moving alone - so this is a big decision!

The school will be brand new and open in September - the accommodation is provided unsure exactly on location, I probably won't find out for definite until July but there was mention of Al Barsha and Sports city. It will be a one bed apartment - as I have opted to not share.

Can anyone who has any recent experience of moving, living and teaching in Dubai give me some advice or info? Housing, social life, GEMS schools...

Would be great to hear from someone who has worked, currently works or will be working for GEMS as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Smith1992 (May 12, 2017)

NQTexplorer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if there is already an active thread regarding this topic but I'm very new to forums - this is my first ever post!
> 
> ...


Hey! I also have a job with Gems. Can't wait to head out  I also have no idea where I will be living or anything! I suppose it's a waiting game


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Smith1992 said:


> Hey! I also have a job with Gems. Can't wait to head out  I also have no idea where I will be living or anything! I suppose it's a waiting game


I have a friend who teaches at GEM and likes it although of course there have been a few issues but nothing major. She has married housing and has lived in Tecom and Sports City but are moving due to a close by mosque blasting out 95 decibels (husband has a meter) every morning.

My friend is not on expat Forum but if you have specific questions let me know and I'll forward them on.


----------



## HoosierBoss (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello NQTexplorer. Did you go to GEMS Nations? I am in the same situation as you were last year and am looking for information. I know that DAA is merging with GEMS Nations Academy which is a brand new facility. Any information from administration to salary to housing to strengths and weaknesses would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## kbmajithia (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi, 

I am also starting with GEMS this September! Would love if anyone has any info regarding it.

Thanks


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Been working out here for around 5 years now in a GEMS school.

It depends on what your expectations are.

If you think its going to be a easier than teaching back home then you'd be in for a shock.

If you have any specific questions give me a shout.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Feral kids and an employer (GEMS) who think profit first.

That's not only GEMS btw, that's all the "for profit" schools here.


----------



## HoosierBoss (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello maths.teacher,

I guess I am not able to send you a PM yet. Can you give me any more info on your experience? I am new to the GEMS/Dubai international teaching scene. I am curious about everything from housing (which I know is school dependant) to the GEMS environment (which I know is for profit). Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------

